# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  اسکن نمونه امضا

## نعیم رضاییان

سلام 

وقتی که ما در ویندوز یک اسکنر رو نصب میکنیم یک سری نرم افزار برای اسکن کردن تصویر با درایور اون نصب میشه حالا میشه کاری کرد که در ویژوال بیسیک به صورت جداگانه از اون نرم افزار ها عکس رو اسکن کنه و در صفحه نشون  بده مثل اسکن نمونه امضا در نرم افزار بانک ها 
مرسی

----------


## mahdihg

یه فرم که همه کار اسکن رو انجام میدی و از دوتا OCX سبک استفاده میکنه 
بد نیست کارشم عالیه 
خواستی Mail را لطف کن برات بفرستم 

حق نیگهدار

----------


## نعیم رضاییان

سلام اقا 

نیکی پرسش 
iran_crack2000@yahoo.com
مرسی

----------


## Alirezagoodarzi

لطف شما پاینده
alireza.goodarzi@gmail.com

----------


## h_r_ibm

سلام دوست عزیز 
اگه لطف کنید برای من هم میل کنید ممنون می شم 
H_R_IBM@AYHOO.COM

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

اگر امکان داره برای من هم بفرستید
r.babazadeh@gmail.com

----------


## mooona

سلام
لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید
ممنون
moona_active@yahoo.com

----------


## amirhosein

با تشکر از لطف شما :ah_nikookar@yahoo.com

----------


## mjelecom

For me too,Please
mjelecom@yahoo.com

----------


## habdolah

if possible
abdollahhassannejad@gmail.com

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز سلام برا من هم بفرستید . ممنون میشم 
vb341bab@yahoo.com

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز اگر همینجا آپلود کنید تا همه بچه ها استفاده کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## mahfel

اگه ممکنه برای من هم بفرستید
ممنون
mhm_email@yahoo.com

----------


## Alirezagoodarzi

:تشویق:  Good joke
Nothing at all

----------


## mahdihg

آقا علیرضا رو میلتون فرستادم 

ما زنده از آنیم که آرام نگیریم 
             موجیم که آسودگی ما عدم ماست

----------


## momed131

اگه براتون مقدوره لطفا واسه منم بفرستید

momed131@yahoo.com

ممنون

----------


## vb341

آقا جان پس ocx  مثال چی میشه . شما که فقط sample رو گذاشتین

----------


## mahdihg

اقا شرمنده کاملشو همونجا فرستادم

----------


## mahdihg

آقا کاملشو فرستادم

----------


## vb_vahid

همچنین برای من هم بفرستید اگر زحمتی نیست چون خیلی بهش نیاز دارم 
vahid_1400cm@yahoo.com
قبلا ممنون

----------


## vb_vahid

همچنین برای من هم بفرستید اگر زحمتی نیست چون خیلی بهش نیاز دارم 
vahid_1400cm@yahoo.com
قبلا ممنون

----------


## rsl_rostami

اگه ممکنه برای منم بفرست

rsl_rostami@yahoo.com

مرسی

----------


## hamid1359

لطفاٌ برای من هم بفرست؟
hhaammiidd20051384@yahoo.com

----------


## arian_pro

آقا شرمنده آگه یه جورایی زحمت نیست این کامپوننت رو هم برای من بفرستی ممنون می شم
borland_ali@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdihg

من آپلودش کردم تو همین پست

----------


## flatron

سلام
لطف کنید اگه ممکنه برای منم بفرستید
baglou@gmail.com

----------


## arian_pro

با عرض معذرت من چیزی نمی بینم اگه می شه لینکش رو بفرستی خیلی خوب میشه چون برای من خیلی مهمه
یا برام میل کنی 
ممنون 
borland_Ali@yahoo.com

----------


## ziarani

> یه فرم که همه کار اسکن رو انجام میدی و از دوتا OCX سبک استفاده میکنه 
> بد نیست کارشم عالیه 
> خواستی Mail را لطف کن برات بفرستم 
> 
> حق نیگهدار



سلام 
میشه برای منم بفرستی
مرسی
آدرس ایمیلم :m_zi1011@yahoo.com

----------


## arian_pro

آقا ما هر چی التماس کردیم انگار خبری نیست بابا یکی بداد برسنه ما رو یاری بده

----------


## m_zargarnia

اگه لطف کنید .....
Masoud378@yahoo.com

----------


## Bithiah

برای من هم لطف کنین:
bithiah76@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdihg

دواشای گلم من یه بار همینجا آپلود کردم 
نیمیدونم چرا تو این پست نیست !!!

----------


## sammy

سلام اگه لطف کنید و برای من هم بفرستید  sammyh444@mail.com

----------


## pooooya

bi zahmat baraye man ham befrestin
p_dehdashtii@yahoo.com

----------


## saeid taheri

لطفا برای من هم بفرست .
saeidtf@yahoo.com

----------


## asef-khan

لصفا برای من هم بفرستید  از قبل ممنون 
asefe76@yahoo.com

----------


## mhddns

> سلام 
> 
> وقتی که ما در ویندوز یک اسکنر رو نصب میکنیم یک سری نرم افزار برای اسکن کردن تصویر با درایور اون نصب میشه حالا میشه کاری کرد که در ویژوال بیسیک به صورت جداگانه از اون نرم افزار ها عکس رو اسکن کنه و در صفحه نشون  بده مثل اسکن نمونه امضا در نرم افزار بانک ها 
> مرسی


 عزیز برای منم بفرست
ممنون
Mohammad.daneshvar@gmail.com

----------


## عزیز

اگه ممکنه برا منم بفرستید:
sedaghat110@gmail.com

----------


## sohrab o

ممنون اینم جالبه

----------


## fireman

حق نگهدارت پهلوون(دلاور)
rozsyah@gmail.com

----------


## hbi

میشه لطفا برای من هم بفرستید 
hbi@noavar.com
اگه بفرستید خیلی ممنون میشم
با تشکر فروان

----------


## Milad Mohseny

دوست عزیز hbi سلام
فایل مورد نظر شما در صفحه قبل (4)  آپلود شده

----------


## Amir80

باسلام.لطفا برای من ارسال فرمایید.خیلی لازم دارم.باتشکر
mambegy@yahoo.com

----------


## احمد آقا

دست درد نکنه یه میل هم به ما بزن
ahmedhajian@yahoo.com

----------


## H_SH_VB

برا منم بفرست
اگه نمیزاری اینجا همه استفاده کنند
H_SH_VB@yahoo.com

----------


## en_saba

با سلام
در صورت امکان این OCX را به بنده هم ارسال نمایید.
متشکرم.
en_babazadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## yasinmh

tanks :چشمک: 
tobasp@yahoo.com

----------


## flatron

لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
baglou@gmail.com

----------


## dastiary

اگه لطف کنید ممنون میشم
khdast@msn.com

----------


## saeid taheri

اگر ممکنه برای منم بفرستید
saeidtf@yahoo.com

----------


## Asad.Safari

بابا به جای اینهمه ایمیل بنویسید !

یکی تون فایل ها رو آپلود کنه , تا همه بتونن استفاده کنند!
و یه موضوع اینطوری به 5و6 صفحه تبدیل نشه!



موفق باشید

----------


## mano

اگه ممکن این لینک را برای من هم بفرستید
من از کامپوننت thbc استفاده کردم ول به صورت تریال هست
mano_kh2000@yahoo.com

----------


## کامران گرامی

I want Too......
greenmoh2005@yahoo.com

----------


## taranom_e_baran

سلام
لطف می کنید اگه برای منم بفرستید 
s_nemati83@yahoo.com

----------


## sohrab o

آقا خیلی جالبه اما اگه بتونی اینجا بزاری خیلی بهتره مرسی 
i_sohrab@yahoo.com

----------


## m_zi

سلام
لطف می کنید به آدرس من هم بفرستید

m_zi1011@yahoo.com

----------


## amirsadeghi

اگه ممکنه برای من هم بفرستید
mr.amir.sadeghi@gmail.com
ممنون

----------


## Payam Moradi

من قبلا یک نمونه ساده آپلود کردم. میتونید از این هم استفاده کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=58135
------------
------------

----------


## yashar666

لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید .          طلا

----------


## yashar666

لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید    طلا 
yashar9121@gmail.com

----------


## saeen

ممنون میشم اگه برای من هم بفرستین
kiani_ali_ir@yahoo.com

----------


## sjj

من نمی دونم این چه رسمی شده که برای یه برنامه ده ها ایمیل باید پست بشه؟ خب اونی که می خواد به این همه ایمیل برنامه رو بفرسته چه گناهی کرده ؟
خب یکی از دوستان که برنامه رو داره آپلود کنه تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند.
با اینکه صد در صد با این کار مخالفم ولی اگر محبت کنید برای بنده هم بفرستید شاید من آپلود کردم تا همه استفاده کنن!
SG.Jafari@GMail.com
ممنون.

----------


## sarehsaran

خیلی زشته آدم بیخود از کسی تقاضا کنه اما چون اینجا سایت بچه های با حال برنامه نویسه پس می شه ازشون خواهش کنی.
saran6382@yahoo.com

----------


## tiktikboom

و خداوند سایت آپلود را برای اینچنین مواقع آفرید تا بندگان به عذابی چنین دردناک نایل نگردند

----------


## vbhamed

salam
mamnoon misham
hmdfar@yahoo.com

----------


## ebtekar110

.اگرازحمتی نیست برای من هم بفرستید
BUSINESS.EBTEKARTRADING@YAHOO.COM

----------


## adhami

با سلام 
لطفا برنامه رو آپلود کنید تا همگی استفاده کنند 
از جمله خود من

----------


## sabair

> یه فرم که همه کار اسکن رو انجام میدی و از دوتا OCX سبک استفاده میکنه 
> بد نیست کارشم عالیه 
> خواستی Mail را لطف کن برات بفرستم 
> 
> حق نیگهدار


takyazd@gmai.com

----------


## ebi_baba

baba_ebi@yahoo.com

----------


## Ner'zhul Arthas

دوستان اینقدر ایمیلتون رو ننویسید. اگر هم نوشتید حذف کنید.

*در صفحه ی چهار آپلود شده.*

لینک صفحه ی چهار:

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=27976&page=4

----------


## mahsor

سلام لطفا اگر امکان داره برای منم بفرستید
با تشکر
mah_sor@yahoo.com :تشویق:

----------


## amirsadeghi

بیخود ایمیل نذارید
ما که چیزی ندیدیم

----------


## amirsadeghi

دستتون درد نکنه
قبلا لینک نداشت
جدیدا درست شده
بازم ممنون

----------


## mahdihg

راحته .. فقط باید این OCX ها رو به مسیر سیستم 32 در ویندوز ببری و یک بچ فایل هست اون رو اجرا کنی 
سورس کار کردن با این کامپوننت رو هم گذاشتم . ضمناً این برنامه بطور کامل تست شده . از این بابت خیالتان راحت باشه . 
به هر حال مشکلی بود به این آدرس mahdi_h_g@yahoo.com برای من پیغام بفرستید .
حق نیگهدار 
داش مهدی

----------


## hamidreza777

برای منم بفرستید

hreza777@yahoo.com

----------


## sjj

> برای منم بفرستید
> 
> hreza777@yahoo.com


عزیز دل برادر بی خودی واسه چی ایمیل می ذاری ؟! اگه یه پست بالاتر از خودت رو نگاه کنی لینک دانلود رو می بینی!

----------


## alim110

سلام، اگه لطف کنید واسه منم بفرستید خیلی ممنون می شم
ali_badiee2005@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdyeh

سلام
karami.ahar@gmail.com
ممنون میشم.

----------


## CodeMasterX

آقای Mahdihg اگه درست گفته باشم،اینم آدرس ایمیل من هست لطفا این OCX هارو برای اسکن برای من بفرستید ممنون میشم:

armin.zia@gmail.com

----------


## ebi_dragon

سلام اقا نعیم منم شدیدا بهش نیاز دارم اگه میشه به منم بدین ebi_dragon@yahoo.com

----------


## jaliljalil

jalil_shahandehnejad@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdyeh

سلام
وقت بخیر !

karami.ahar@gmail.com

----------


## faralizadeh_vida

برای من هم می فرستیfaralizadeh_vida@yahoo.com

----------


## Z for aref

aref.prg@gmail.com منم می خوام ممنون

----------


## senator_aka

بابا حداقل پست را کامل بخونید.دو بار آپ شده
این چه وضعیه که راه انداختییید

----------


## TheMatrix

این تاپیک باید قفل بشه, درست نمیگم؟؟

----------


## saedtahery2007

لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
saedtahery2007@yahoo.com

----------


## rasool saadat

با سلام 
خیلی ممنون می شم به آدرس زیر نیز ارسال کنید
r_s_m11@yahoo.com

----------


## behrooz277

beh135077@yahoo.com
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

سلام اگه میشه برای من هم اراسل کنید   bampoori2002@yahoo.com

----------


## M8SPY_OK

**************************************************  ************
آقا واقعاً یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**************************************************  *******

تا یه نفر یه چیزی پیدا می کنه میگه ایمیل بذارید تا واستون بفرستم @@@@@

خوب عزیز من همین جا آپلود کن همه استفاده کنن .

----------

